# Home screens... overrated?



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I use to think that the more homescreens I could pull out of a 3rd party launcher the better.. until I discovered apps like Swipe pad, and the addons to this app- widget pad, app launcher, and more space- now I have no need for more than one home screen, on which I have my beautiful home, blur status update and data widget.

With this app I have hotzones to launch a full 3x3- and even further expandable- panel of my most used widgets, root applications, commonly used application, games, media apps, and so on and so forth.. up to 10 different hot zone regions... allowing me to launch any of these apps from within any application at any time... the kicker is that the battery impact of this app is minimal... BONUS!

So with all that said I feel like the high numbers of battery draining widget packed homescreens are becoming more overrated... maybe its just me though. I would like to know how the Bionic Roots Wiki community feels about their own homescreen afflictions

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm with you on this one! At one point I had 15 screens to show off my pimped out X, but now I'm down to 3. My home screen has only my minimalistic clock and the other 2 are for music widgets (iheart radio, Pandora, and power pro) and beautiful weather. And people seem to be more impressed this way... Including myself


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Agreed with this. I use folders and put shortcuts of Apps and games and categorize them. Definitely organizes my homescreens a ton and gives it a more complex and fun feel.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Only one home screen for me...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I use one, I have a second one with a calendar, tesla led, and a widget for music beta, and ubermusic but I dont every show that homescreen. I love the minimal look you can give android


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have five, my main screen just has time, battery and weather. One screen is full with a calendar widget, one has amazon lightning deal and deal of the day widgets, one has apps that I currently use and volume/power widgets and one is blank to test new widgets. I'd love to get rid of amazon widgets if I could still get notifications but I can't.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I like 5. I used to hate blur but since I got the bionic I love it. If I could just change icons it'd be perfect! Wish there was an app for that on the stock launcher!


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

dhunter82 said:


> I'm with you on this one! At one point I had 15 screens to show off my pimped out X, but now I'm down to 3. My home screen has only my minimalistic clock and the other 2 are for music widgets (iheart radio, Pandora, and power pro) and beautiful weather. And people seem to be more impressed this way... Including myself


I enjoy the added battery life vs. the addiction to the widgets and apps. that multiple home screens offer.. plus the fact that I haven't lost any functionality...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Agreed with this. I use folders and put shortcuts of Apps and games and categorize them. Definitely organizes my homescreens a ton and gives it a more complex and fun feel.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Folders are another great way to reduce and gain that fully functional yet complex UI from your device. Its comparable to what a hoarder may get from dumpster diving I guess. Lots of folders and app. groups and lots of treasures to uncover

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

beehiveblack said:


> Only one home screen for me...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Are you using any programs to improve your accessibility to your apps. and widgets without overpopulating your home screens or you dive into the app. draw for what ever your trying to launch?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I use one, I have a second one with a calendar, tesla led, and a widget for music beta, and ubermusic but I dont every show that homescreen. I love the minimal look you can give android


Have you ever tried/used a lockscreen app. that could give you access to these programs instantly.. they are pretty sweet... imo

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

eraursls1984 said:


> I have five, my main screen just has time, battery and weather. One screen is full with a calendar widget, one has amazon lightning deal and deal of the day widgets, one has apps that I currently use and volume/power widgets and one is blank to test new widgets. I'd love to get rid of amazon widgets if I could still get notifications but I can't.


What about beautiful widgets? I love this app for a few reasons... nice appearance of fully functional widgets... my BW home has weather, time/ and date.. when I hit the area where the time is positioned it launches my alarm clock, a press over the date launches my calendar app. and selecting the weather.... well it just does the typical BW 5 day forecast.... but just those few bonus functionality settings helped me free up homescreens and- i guess and hope- reduced the usage of resources on my phone. Who knows though?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

yearn said:


> I like 5. I used to hate blur but since I got the bionic I love it. If I could just change icons it'd be perfect! Wish there was an app for that on the stock launcher!


When you day you used to hate blur.. what were your previous devices running this layover? But its funny you say that because I used to love blur- yah shoot me now... but I liked updating my status for my networks from one widget, having the updates pushed to me in a convenient location..
Etc... now with the bionic I find myself looking to go with a more vanilla look but using different apps. to give me that immediate application/widget access without going to the home screens everytime...its weird I know

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use the circle launcher from the market, you can add as many apps as you want to it, then you just change the color to match your background and make it 90% transparent. Viola a neat and clean looking home screen with no clutter


----------



## shadowdude777 (Sep 22, 2011)

... How about folders, you guys? I use one 5x5 homescreen with a 3x2 calendar widget, Tiny Flashlight widget, a bunch of icons to my most frequently used apps, and 5 different folders.


----------

